# Pistol Grip 1911



## USMCBAZ (Sep 13, 2009)

It was my parting gift from my Marines when I left the Corps, I decided to dress it up a little with some of the great ironwood that is available around here in Yuma AZ. Granted I have to go to Mexico to purchase the stuff. 
I don't mind though, it makes for a great excuse to kick back a few coronas and some good food


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Beautiful !

Why Mexico to buy? I've seen AZ ironwood for sale in US over the internet. Is it just that there's no dealer near you?

Paul


----------



## USMCBAZ (Sep 13, 2009)

I get it for a killer price from a buddy who owns a little shop there. He does some awesome work.


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

*Looks good except..*

for the buggered screws.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

John in Tennessee said:


> for the buggered screws.


John, you are observant. I was amazed when I went back to look again, after seeing your comment, that they ARE really ugly screws and DO detract from the overall look. I was so taken by the beautiful ironwood that I was totally blind to them first time I looked. Makes me wonder what else I miss when all my brain takes in is the wood.

Paul


----------



## USMCBAZ (Sep 13, 2009)

you know now that i look at it....those screw have seen better days..I think I'll be heading over to the local spragues for a new set tomorrow.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice looking grips u made.A lot of people make them using the new machines,compucarve,Carvrite and the like.I see lots of them an ebay.Anyways great job! Itchy


----------

